# How many watts needed



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

how many watts needed per gal of water for a heater? to heat the water for my tank?
tank size, 499.2 gal.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I use 600watts for my 220 so a 500 would be about 1200watts.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

MPower said:


> I use 600watts for my 220 so a 500 would be about 1200watts.


 hmm, ok thanks. Good thing its not my power bill


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I would say about 1500W-2000W


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

damn bob! planning to build a mega tank heh?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> damn bob! planning to build a mega tank heh?


 yup yup!

I got a 110 Gal tank, a 80 gal tank and a 120 gal tank and two 10 gals.
i hope to be able to use some for like fish breading " feeders" and i want an oscar also


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I use 2 250 watt = 500 watts for my 125 gal. I always followed the rule of 5 watts per gal.. 3 watts if using titanium heaters. For your 500 gal







I'd have the powerhead flow through the 800 watt Jalli Titanium and a 300 watt ViaAqua on the other side to evenly distribute heat.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I use 2 250 watt = 500 watts for my 125 gal. I always followed the rule of 5 watts per gal.. 3 watts if using titanium heaters. For your 500 gal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks, ill prb do that.
i cant wait to start building this.


----------

